# Thoughts on NK guitars?



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 15, 2019)

I didn't found thread like this (if there is one already, please delete). 
Any honest opinions? I'm thinking about getting an seven string from them, preferably from 2018 or 2019. Cany anyone share their opinions about the brand and build quality?


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 15, 2019)

They are a cheap Chinese brand. If you buy a guitar from them and expect more than that you'll be disappointed. 

That said, those who have bought one of the headless models here have generally had good experiences.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 15, 2019)

http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-nk-headless-chinese-strandberg-copy-with-new-bridge.335363/
Mine is in Majesty Custom Guitars for some mods: rounding the fretboard/frets edges and deeper right arm cutaway.
The Luthier was astonished by the sound and build quality.
Expect to swap pickups in the very first minutes owing one 
With some minor tweaks it can be really nice guitar - especially for the money.


----------



## gunch (Apr 15, 2019)

Mine is good functionally (fretwork and hardware) but it has several finish flaws that pickier people probably would get super mad at 

Also as far as I can tell none of their 7 strings have the newer, more Boden-esque bridge system, yet.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh yeah. I forgot to write that boden/T4M-style bridge is the way to go.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 15, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot to write that boden/T4M-style bridge is the way to go.



Can you post a picture of it? I can't really tell which one is which


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 15, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Can you post a picture of it? I can't really tell which one is which


It is in the link i posted above


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 15, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> It is in the link i posted above



Ah, thanks. I'm at work rn and don't really have time to check out the link you posted. 
Strangely I saw an axe from them with fanned frets but the bridge saddles were straight and that left me confused


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 15, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Ah, thanks. I'm at work rn and don't really have time to check out the link you posted.
> Strangely I saw an axe from them with fanned frets but the bridge saddles were straight and that left me confused


No problem, mate.


----------



## zarg (Apr 15, 2019)

I have one too and I'm very happy with it. You will get the headless experience but it wont have special things like a chambered body or a special neck shape. It is still pretty damn light and nicely balanced. The pickups (as mentioned before) are pretty much garbage and should be swapped right away. Fretwork is alright, but I took a couple hours to file down and round off the fret ends. I have the natural one, so no finish flaws there. Quality of the wood is very nice too, although the blue one that fellow ss.org Member Wolfhorsky got has badly matched woods on the back.
Other than that you get great build quality, tuning stability and functionality.
if you want pics, my thread got closed because of discussions on whether its morally acceptable to order a knock off of an existing design or not, but the pictures are still there: http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-headless-from-china.334257/


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the input! My biggest concern would be when I buy it, change pickups and get it set by the tech, the costs will be equal or higher than buying used Ibby from late 90's (like 7420 or so) and still left me disappointed.


----------



## gunch (Apr 15, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> Thanks for the input! My biggest concern would be when I buy it, change pickups and get it set by the tech, the costs will be equal or higher than buying used Ibby from late 90's (like 7420 or so) and still left me disappointed.



I'll tell you straight up if NK made a 7 with a T4M bridge I'd prefer it over a 7420/7620 just for my needs. 

But if you need a 7 now and don't want to wait for them to do a 7 with a T4M go with a 7420/7620


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 16, 2019)

Isn't the main reason for going the way of NK to get a new fanned guitar (Strandberg style) for a lower cost? If you are between an Ibanez 7420 and the NKs, then you have way more choices in the 7 string lane.


----------



## BananaDemocracy (Apr 16, 2019)

So what would be a far comparison then? To the Fujiyen late 90's RG's? If so, count me in for a 7 or 8 string! Anyone else customize and purchase


----------



## gunch (Apr 16, 2019)

BananaDemocracy said:


> So what would be a far comparison then? To the Fujiyen late 90's RG's? If so, count me in for a 7 or 8 string! Anyone else customize and purchase



Oh fuck no That's not what I was getting at at all. Quality-wise a MIJ 90's RG will crush these, it's just a headless with decent-ish hardware and play ability at the cost of poopy artech pickups and some finish boogers. That was a fair enough trade-off to me to get one and I am a vain shallow asshole and wanted a headless


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 17, 2019)

Got one a while back and I agree with the sentiments here. Solid little guitar if you put in the work to fix the minor problems like bad frets and electronics. the model I picked up was the old bridge, and while it isn't completely terrible, I really wish I would have waited and got one of the newer bridges. Definitely a good pick up swap to make it sing, I mostly got mine for the ergonomics (to try out a headless guitar) and found myself playing it more than some of my other guitars because it sat comfortably in classical position while on my computer chair, whereas all my other guitars would be hitting the armrest. That being said, don't expect the same MIK quality you'd find on ESP/LTD instruments or PRS SE guitars.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 17, 2019)

Empryrean said:


> Got one a while back and I agree with the sentiments here. Solid little guitar if you put in the work to fix the minor problems like bad frets and electronics. the model I picked up was the old bridge, and while it isn't completely terrible, I really wish I would have waited and got one of the newer bridges. Definitely a good pick up swap to make it sing, I mostly got mine for the ergonomics (to try out a headless guitar) and found myself playing it more than some of my other guitars because it sat comfortably in classical position while on my computer chair, whereas all my other guitars would be hitting the armrest. That being said, don't expect the same MIK quality you'd find on ESP/LTD instruments or PRS SE guitars.


Yeah, „suddenly” all other guitars are huge, bulky and awkward..
BTW mine has no visible finish flaws. Maybe they step up the game or sth. The new bridge is really great.


----------



## Steve Moore (Oct 16, 2020)

ChugThisBoy said:


> I didn't found thread like this (if there is one already, please delete).
> Any honest opinions? I'm thinking about getting an seven string from them, preferably from 2018 or 2019. Cany anyone share their opinions about the brand and build quality?


----------



## TimSE (Oct 16, 2020)

^ There are threads about these guitars but I happen to have picked up a couple of these recently and am doing a bunch of videos on them here


----------



## Steve Moore (Oct 16, 2020)

I can with confidence tell you that I bought the no 6 string headless,updated bridge guitar.Had it for a month now and honestly it's a damn good instruments.the pickups are even better than I'd hoped.Im not a fanboy by no means.not bragging but I do have a couple decent guitars to compare to schecter km6 artist,hellraiser.Ckose to 2 grand I paid for that km6 and the n.k . attention to detail blew me away.I really wanted to bash this guitar because of well,,China,but I can't.The p.up routing is sharp and has electronic shieldin .The sharpness of the emg-ish p.ups at the Hi end spectrum can be tamed with e.q. easily.The only gripe is shipping time. 45 days to u.s. for me.
I'll send a pic or 2.Dont know if they all will be this good...we shall see.The neck...omfg...the neck is friggin choice a.f.
I may grab a n.k.7 next


----------



## Splenetic (Oct 17, 2020)

I prefer SK guitars. WMI ftw.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 18, 2020)

TimSE said:


> ^ There are threads about these guitars but I happen to have picked up a couple of these recently and am doing a bunch of videos on them here


I must say that They stepped up Their game. Their own design. Better ideas. And just some tiny imperfections. I am really surprised by the fret job. Mine had sharp fret edges. 
If I were to buy the headless 7 string I would def consider one of those.


----------



## Steve Moore (Nov 16, 2020)

ChugThisBoy said:


> I didn't found thread like this (if there is one already, please delete).
> Any honest opinions? I'm thinking about getting an seven string from them, preferably from 2018 or 2019. Cany anyone share their opinions about the brand and build quality?


----------

